# First Prosciutto Crudo (that made it through salting!)



## Kitchen (Feb 27, 2022)

Just pulled this guy out of salt after 21 days to hang dry. Looking pretty good and, as my wife said, "wow, this one does not smell rancid." So here is hoping this one goes the distance.

I bought this leg from a farm two days after slaughter where they pasture their hogs, raising only heritage Berkshire pigs too. The fat layer on this one is damn thick. The first one I got from a butcher, had no idea how fresh it was and was almost certainly a Yorkshire. The lack of freshness is what I think did it in, but this one should age nicely.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 27, 2022)

I like it! 

Edit: I am happy that I can remove the other comment that I made.


----------



## my wine (Feb 27, 2022)

Looks outstanding! We never made prosciutto at home. We did dry sausage in the basement for a while. Then my uncle showed us how to make it in the refrigerator. Came out fine so long as you started with good sausage.


----------

